# Do I need new burrs?



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Main thing I notice is the occasional odd clump, but looking at the burrs, I can see that some of the edges of the burrs seem a little bit deformed?

See the top of the upper burrs and the bottom of the lower burrs in the pictures.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can you choke your machine ? Are shots consistant?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I can choke the izzo and shots seem relatively consistent, I know one thing is having to grind finer and finer, that isn't the case.

Was just curious about the edges showing some reflection though.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

They're just starting to wear a bit! Don't worry about it until you're getting bad/inconsistent shots/major clumping!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

funinacup said:


> They're just starting to wear a bit! Don't worry about it until you're getting bad/inconsistent shots/major clumping!


I guess with the burr life rating as it is, that could be quite some time. Cheers.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You just wanted to show off your conical-titanic burrs, didnt you? Admit it ; )


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

garydyke1 said:


> You just wanted to show off your conical-titanic burrs, didnt you? Admit it ; )


They are quite large







They are slightly worn though! (though I didn't even replace them after buying used as they didn't even look slightly worn at that time)


----------

